# Sportmix dog food



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone tried this. I'm thinking of trying this with my dogs. Looks to be along the lines as Diamond and Blackgold.


----------



## BARTELS GUNDOGS (Apr 13, 2009)

I have fed it before it is much like Diamond.


----------



## m&s kennels (Mar 14, 2009)

that is what i feed my dogs and i love it.


----------

